# My incisions...



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

are getting SOOOOOOO ITCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's driving me CRAAAAAAAAZY!!!!!!!

:jumping0047::jumping0047::jumping0047:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yup, they do that for awhile. It is too soon for you to massage them. Does the ice pack help? Maybe someone will have an answer that will help....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine too. *sigh*


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder why healing skin itches so much? I was knocked to the ground by a neighbor's dog several weeks ago and scraped all the skin/cuticle off the ring finger on my left hand on pavement. It is healing nicely but I've never had anything itch so badly. I'm scratching it or rubbing it against something constantly!!

mysarojane, how are you feeling otherwise???


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw one web site said if it gets really bad to talk to your doctor and they may be able to prescribe a lotion that can help. Can you sort of tap it to distract you from the sensation, or is that too painful at this point.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Once the actual incision is healed, you might try tea tree oil for the itching. Sometimes I use lotion with tea tree oil in it for itchy skin and it seems to settle it down a bit. I also use shampoo with tea tree oil on my itchy scalp.

My doc had me use anti-biotic ointment on my incision until it was healed. Then I used vitamin E oil and cocoa butter to massage it regularly and help the scar heal. I still ended up with a red itchy rash on my upper chest just below the incision for months, and my doc recommended tea tree oil for it. Now, one year post-surgery, my scar is barely visible, but the itchy redness is fading very slowly.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My scar tingles on one side once in awhile. I have been massaging it with lotion. It is looking better all of the time. I still am wearing V or scoop neck tops, can't bear any tight feeling around my neck.


----------



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

did anyone have puffy swelling top the incision? my surgery was on monday..so it's very fresh. Feel very well overall...just was curious if the "pouchy" swelling early on is normal?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

kitkat, I had my surgery on Monday too and had a little pouch of swelling. My doctor noticed it before I left for the hospital. I've been icing a lot and making myself regularly take motrin, regardless of pain or not. I think as long as it's not getting more swollen, hot, red or lots of drainage, then you are ok.


----------



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

joplin...thanks and i hope u r recovering nicely...i feel lots better than i expected! I actually just got a call back from the doc's nurse & she said, like you did, that it's very common and just ice and elevate my head..it's fluid the body will absorb!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> My scar tingles on one side once in awhile. I have been massaging it with lotion. It is looking better all of the time. I still am wearing V or scoop neck tops, can't bear any tight feeling around my neck.


I have *never* been a jewelry person but I think my husband wishes I'd change my image. Our 45th anniversary was in February and (how's this for timing???) he gave me a beautiful black diamond necklace.

I cannot imagine wearing a fragile little chain around my neck anytime soon. The design is like a teardrop...or an arrow pointing directly where my incision/scar will be! :a1Thyroid: "Look here!" "Look here!"


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I have *never* been a jewelry person but I think my husband wishes I'd change my image. Our 45th anniversary was in February and (how's this for timing???) he gave me a beautiful black diamond necklace.
> 
> I cannot imagine wearing a fragile little chain around my neck anytime soon. The design is like a teardrop...or an arrow pointing directly where my incision/scar will be! :a1Thyroid: "Look here!" "Look here!"


Sounds like the husband has good taste! Lol, to an arrow! I know what you mean, nothing around my neck for a long long time. Mine is getting less noticeable everyday. I read where someone was tempted to draw eyes above theirs, they refer to it as their second smile!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

kitkat said:


> did anyone have puffy swelling top the incision? my surgery was on monday..so it's very fresh. Feel very well overall...just was curious if the "pouchy" swelling early on is normal?


Yes, I had this, too. My surgeon called it a "healing ridge" and said it was completely normal. Now, 5-ish months later, my scar is completely flat. Still red, but totally flat. (I'm working on the redness/pigmentation with Mederma, and it does seem to be working.)


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Sounds like the husband has good taste! Lol, to an arrow! I know what you mean, nothing around my neck for a long long time. Mine is getting less noticeable everyday. I read where someone was tempted to draw eyes above theirs, they refer to it as their second smile!


He does have good taste but I've never figured out why he usually buys jewelry for special occasions. My gold wedding band originally belonged to my husband's father's mother. She was a beautiful woman (immigrated to the U.S. from France) who died in childbirth when she was 22 years old, with her baby. My father-in-law was 2 years old when his mother died and he was left at a Catholic convent where he lived for 14 years.

I've always loved this wide gold band and never gave any thought to wanting anything else. I love the family history behind it and have always been so proud to wear it.

For our 20th anniversary, my husband surprised me with a beautiful diamond solitaire ring...app. 45 minutes before I was to make a speech to our local school board. I was in total shock, totally emotional about the ring, could not stop staring at it, and have no earthly idea what I said in my speech!:ashamed0003: He said he'd always felt bad about not being able to afford an engagement ring...but the truth was I'd never particularly wanted an engagement ring!!

My favorite piece of jewelry is a very old Mardi Gras throw - a carved wooden cross.

My 27th anniversary surprise has, so far, been my #1 favorite - a tiny pug puppy named Rosebud. I have no idea where my husband comes up with gift ideas - I did not even want a dog, I had never seen a live pug and at first I was almost angry about it. Paul gave me a beautifully wrapped little giftbox that contained a small ceramic pug and told me I was to go to a breeder's home to select the puppy of my choice. The second I saw Rosebud I fell in love with her _and the breed. _Rosebud was the gift that truly did keep on giving - for 16 years!!


----------



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

I DClaire said:


> "Look here!" "Look here!"


ROFLMAO!!!!!!! That made me laugh so hard my incision hurt!

And those of you who asked, I'm doing ok. Went to school today for 3 hours and I know I'm pushing myself. I just got home 3 days ago. I'm on a leave of absence from work until the 11th but I plan on being back by the end of next week.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey kitkat and Joplin, it is good to hear you are both doing ok. I've been thinking of you guys. I don't know if you want to, but I'd be interested in hearing more about what the surgery was like and all the details of the day. If you don't feel like doing that I understand. But, it might be helpful to hear about what to expect for surgery day and thereafter.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

One year later, I am wearing necklaces without any problems. It took a while because I couldn't stand anything around my neck besides the really soft scarves I wore to hide the scar. But it's all healed up now and barely visible. Our bodies truly are amazing. Oh, and my scar was puffy too for a while, but that's all gone now.

Remember, no matter how bad it may look after surgery, you will heal!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> Hey kitkat and Joplin, it is good to hear you are both doing ok. I've been thinking of you guys. I don't know if you want to, but I'd be interested in hearing more about what the surgery was like and all the details of the day. If you don't feel like doing that I understand. But, it might be helpful to hear about what to expect for surgery day and thereafter.


I'm getting a little sitr crazy at home (not used to this whole recovery thing  ) so I'll write up an exceptionally detailed and too-much-information kind of a post describing the surgery a bit later today, ok?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I'm getting a little sitr crazy at home (not used to this whole recovery thing  ) so I'll write up an exceptionally detailed and too-much-information kind of a post describing the surgery a bit later today, ok?


Sorry that you are at lose ends. I found I wasn't interested in movies or books while I was recovering, and to think I am a librarian! Are you able to walk around your barn and look at your animals? But...no chores, yet! I think it will be a great idea to share your experience for others that are headed in that direction. Today is my first blood test...hope you will continue to heal well!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Sorry that you are at lose ends. I found I wasn't interested in movies or books while I was recovering, and to think I am a librarian! Are you able to walk around your barn and look at your animals? But...no chores, yet! I think it will be a great idea to share your experience for others that are headed in that direction. Today is my first blood test...hope you will continue to heal well!


Yeah, I'm a huge reader, but I can't seem to really concentrate on the dozens of books I bought pre-surgery. It's a very weird feelings because generally I go through a couple of books a week. I've been taking a lot of short walks. My husband doesn't want me to go out to the barn quite yet...some thing about gram negative bacteria floating around...so I'm just watching them all from my back deck. 

Good luck with your blood test!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Yeah, I'm a huge reader, but I can't seem to really concentrate on the dozens of books I bought pre-surgery. It's a very weird feelings because generally I go through a couple of books a week. I've been taking a lot of short walks. My husband doesn't want me to go out to the barn quite yet...some thing about gram negative bacteria floating around...so I'm just watching them all from my back deck.
> 
> Good luck with your blood test!


I couldn't concentrate on reading either. I had brought a ton of books & movies home from work with the intention of enjoying getting through the stack...didn't happen. I did a lot of short walks. Geez, I forgot there might be something in the air in the barn. It is great you can see them from your deck!

My concentration has returned and I am reading more books than before my surgery. I was too foggy then. I think normal is on the horizon!

Best wishes!


----------

